# New Honda eGX Electric Motor Replacement for Smaller GX Engines



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda Engines | eGX Electric Power Unit


The Honda eGX is a battery-powered motor designed for commercial power equipment products. Convenient, efficient and eco-conscious, the Honda eGX is the next generation GX experience.




engines.honda.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Looks like a good start. Honda better hurry for larger applications.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

For some reason my panties get all knotted up, when these greenies have to use the term "zero emission" Do they really think we are that ignorant?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Not at first.../s

Point taken


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

at first when I saw that engine, I was, great, honda getting into electric, but it really sounds underpower,its only for gx50 if my memory serve me correct, also, it ain't available in Canada right now. even tho honda has always been a leader, I think they need to take notes from toro and ego to make a bigger, mor powerfull electric honda engine.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

PhilThefarmer said:


> at first when I saw that engine, I was, great, honda getting into electric, but it really sounds underpower,its only for gx50 if my memory serve me correct, also, it ain't available in Canada right now. even tho honda has always been a leader, I think they need to take notes from toro and ego to make a bigger, mor powerfull electric honda engine.


...i have never heard of an "electric" engine.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Engine / motor, I think everyone here knows what's being talked about.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I can see how this would be useful in some situations where power is needed where a gas powered generator wouldn't be practical like in an enclosed building still under construction. I could have used something like this back in the day.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PhilThefarmer said:


> but it really sounds underpower,its only for gx50 if my memory serve me correct


If you follow that link you'll see that it's targeted at the GX100 to GX120 space. I'm sure larger versions will come along eventually...


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't think I like that battery setup. Unless maybe the charger is built in.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

bisonp said:


> I don't think I like that battery setup. Unless maybe the charger is built in.


Do you mean where an ordinary extension cord can be plugged into it for charging? Don't know but in the construction trade it would be a logical feature to include one.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bisonp said:


> I don't think I like that battery setup. Unless maybe the charger is built in.


The battery just unlatches and unplugs from the tool and is then swapped onto the charger.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shared with Honda HSE Group if that is okay.


----------

